# Input/Output Help!!



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

I am trying to use an external mic to take a measurement of my room. I have a 003 interface and a Firewire 410 interface. The REW will recognize both of the units in the soundcard preferences are. The output says default device, and I cant change it.

Problem 1) when I play pink noise in my room (through my protools software) the SPL meter is showing signal but it is using my internal built-in mic on my mac, not the external mic, (which it say is selected).

Problem 2) I cant get the pink noise to play out through my 003 or my firewire 410 interface. The soundcard preferences will not recognize either of them as an option for me to use as outputs.

I am probably going about this all the wrong way but can somebody please help me!!

I just want to play pink noise through my speakers and let my external mic take a reading of the room on the computer.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Kahleed, a couple of questions...

Which SPL are you using?

Have you tried using either/or instead of trying to use both interfaces at once?


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

i was trying to use the SPL that is built into the software. I never tried to use both interfaces at once only on interface at a time. 

Thank you so much for the reply!!!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Which interface is the external microphone plugged into? Also, do you have a calibration file for the mic?


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

when I select 003 in the "soundcard preferences" I am plugged into the 003.and the same with the firewire 410


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

i couldnt get a reading because the only mic that seems to be working is the mic in my mac


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I just dont know how connect my mic and interface to the software properly. the 003 interface will only work when pro tools is open and the firewire 410 will work anytime. both of them are connected to my computer via firewire. that may be the problem. ????


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, sorry I misunderstood. Ok, give me a few. I'm going to run through a couple of things on my MAC and see if I can duplicate the issue.


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

I have attached a picture of my settings in REW


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried changing the default device under the device settings of the Mac and restarting REW?


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

yes it does nothing :0/


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately Apple's Java runtime has a bug that prevents Java applications accessing the inputs of firewire-connected soundcards. They show no signs of planning to fix it, a fix may come when Oracle start providing a Java runtime for OS X.


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

so what is the best way around the problem? what do I need to do/get to be able to measure my room with REW?


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

would something like this be better?

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Behringer-U-CONTROL-UCA222-USB-Audio-Interface-105789440-i1438092.gc#


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Currently, this is about the best deal out there for a full fledged USB based soundcard,( sporting 2 mic pre-amps, each having 48V phantom power ) . 

> Click the Pic !



> From what I can gather, this model is being retired , which would explain it's low, low cost .

> You'll also need a calibrated test mic ( the Dayton EMM-6 ) / bought from  *Cross-Spectrum*  does nicely .

:sn:

PS : The Behringer UCA202 soundcard along with a Radio Shack SPL meter is marginally cheaper than the above package / but it has a dodgy reputation for delivering accurate low frequency info ( < 30hz ) and is not to be trusted above about 3K .


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

khaleed Matmati said:


> so what is the best way around the problem? what do I need to do/get to be able to measure my room with REW?


If your Mac has built-in audio you can use that, otherwise a good option for OS X is FuzzMeasure.


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

So, my problem is that REW on my mac does not support firewire. So a USB interface should work then... correct?

do you know if Fuzzmeasure supports Firewire interfaces?


Thank you all for the Help!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

USB is OK for 2-channel soundcards, but Apple's Java runtime has another bug that prevents Java applications accessing the inputs of multichannel soundcards. FuzzMeasure should be fine with Firewire cards, I believe you can try FuzzMeasure for free to see if it works.


----------



## khaleed Matmati (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much!! You have all been so helpful. I downloaded fuzzmeasure for a free trial. It works!! But it doesn't seem to have a pink/white noise generator. It just sweeps the frequency spectrum from 20hz-20khz with tone.. Is that ok? should I try to find a program that generates white noise?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

khaleed Matmati said:


> it doesn't seem to have a pink/white noise generator. It just sweeps the frequency spectrum from 20hz-20khz with tone.. Is that ok?


Yes, that is the most accurate way to make the measurement. I expect there is a pink noise generator in there somewhere though


----------



## blacktea (Dec 12, 2011)

I have the same problem with my MacBook with *Mac OS X Lion* + *E-MU 0404 USB* + *Behringer ECM-8000*.
*REW doesn't hear the input* at all!
However the other applications do (FuzzMeasure, Ableton etc.).

I've downloaded and installed the newest version of *Java SE 6* from Apple's website, but *no result*.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Carefully read the whole thread and you'll eventually realize that your soundcard won't work with REW .

> I suggest that you try out FuzzMeasure .

:sn:


----------



## moonloop (Aug 2, 2011)

I have roland Quad capture USB soundcard and experiencing the 'firewire' problem. can select 'QUAD' as input device but cannot select input. And therefore- no input signal.
Im hanging on in hope. Any USB soundcard users that have over come this issue. I think ive tried everything. incl aggregate device...


----------



## moonloop (Aug 2, 2011)

Also tried a usb mic. no good either... pity, ive gotten to know rew well, hope we dont part here. 
any help appreciated.


----------



## moonloop (Aug 2, 2011)

ah, my soundcard is 4ch, which apparently is too cool for java???. but, if thats not the only reason for my seemingly endless struggle, i'm ready for advice... there surely must be someone with a over-2ch usb soundcard succesfully running rew on a mac? 

shupshup


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It might be possible to use Soundflower to create a 2ch stream for REW to capture, there is (limited) info in this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/51979-au-lab-soundflower-rew.html


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

moonloop said:


> ah, my soundcard is 4ch, which apparently is too cool for java???. but, if thats not the only reason for my seemingly endless struggle, i'm ready for advice... there surely must be someone with a over-2ch usb soundcard succesfully running rew on a mac?
> 
> shupshup



"Unfortunately Apple's Java runtime has a bug that prevents Java applications accessing the inputs of multichannel soundcards (the MBox 2 is multichannel because it has both analog and digital stereo inputs and outputs). They show no signs of planning to fix it, a fix may come when Oracle start providing a Java runtime for OS X.

REW will work under OS X with on-board audio or with simple stereo USB soundcards. An alternative measurement package for OS X is FuzzMeasure."


It may be a trivial distinction with respect to it not working, but, if you are going to place blame....


----------



## moonloop (Aug 2, 2011)

Just to get my post count up to hyperlink status...


----------



## moonloop (Aug 2, 2011)

still not allowing link...


----------



## moonloop (Aug 2, 2011)

I struggled with soundflower for a bit, and then tried out JackOSX.
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/16162/jackosx

It took a minute to setup, and now REW (or shall i say, mac&java) are cool with my virtual soundcard. Fantastic!

Much frustration has finally ended. and with it the weekend...

Many thanks for your advise, and most importantly, REW!


----------



## gnojham (Feb 22, 2012)

EarlK said:


> > You'll also need a calibrated test mic ( the Dayton EMM-6 ) / bought from *I CANT POST LINKS!!!* does nicely .


you can get the emm-6 from parts express for less than $40. cost is $70 at that site you referenced.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

moonloop said:


> I struggled with soundflower for a bit, and then tried out JackOSX.
> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/16162/jackosx
> 
> It took a minute to setup, and now REW (or shall i say, mac&java) are cool with my virtual soundcard. Fantastic!
> ...


That's good to hear, it would be great if you could post details and screenshots of the setup so that other Mac users can try the same workaround.


----------



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

I can confirm using jackpilot works correctly using a mbox2 with REW..just finished Eqing my roomsoundalike a lot better

Thank
Alex


----------



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

room sounds a lot better*


----------



## blacktea (Dec 12, 2011)

moonloop said:


> I struggled with soundflower for a bit, and then tried out JackOSX.
> It took a minute to setup, and now REW (or shall i say, mac&java) are cool with my virtual soundcard. Fantastic!
> 
> Much frustration has finally ended. and with it the weekend...
> ...


Can you please show your routing setup in JackPilot?

I'm trying to configure JackOSX to work with REW, but the REW doesn't "hear" anything (see attach no. 2).

And seems to be that JackPilot doesn't see the REW too (see attach no. 1).

P. S. A big sorry for huge screenshots. I know they are very big.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi blacktea

Hopefully one of the guys in the know ( about JackOSX ) will answer your request .

One thought is to try out SoundFlower ( another Mac based, virtual patchbay ) 

It's a more simplistic virtual rewire program ( apparently ) and may be easier to understand ( I'm on a PC, so I'm just speculating ) . At the very least ( trying it out ) might give you some insights to JackOSX(s) workings and interface .

Have you tried implementing the textbook examples found within the JackOSX *user manual *   ?

It would be worth your while to see if you can get the same results ( as the manual ) in rerouting an Ipad ( or something similar ) .

:sn:


----------



## blacktea (Dec 12, 2011)

EarlK said:


> Have you tried implementing the textbook examples found within the JackOSX user manual?
> 
> It would be worth your while to see if you can get the same results ( as the manual ) in rerouting an Ipad ( or something similar ) .
> :sn:


*EarlK*, I've read their manual already. They say that the program (REW, in our case) should appear automatically in the "Connections Manager" window. (They show how iTunes is connecting in their example.)

I'll try SoundFlower too, thank you.


----------



## blacktea (Dec 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, I didn't realise how to configure Soundflower too.

I don't know how to make Soundflower to "hear" my E-MU 0404 USB's input.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

blacktea said:


> They say that the program (REW, in our case) should appear automatically in the "Connections Manager" window. (They show how iTunes is connecting in their example.)



Yes, I saw that ( because I downloaded the OM ) . It's a very comprehensive manual / though it must be daunting to any user who might be new to the concept of "virtual routng" .

My understanding of that "connections" window ( with my brief look at the manual ) is that programs ( like REW & iTunes, etc.) show up there once the program has chosen JackOSX as the soundcard of choice ( or alternately, if JackOSX is made the "default" soundcard for the host computer, any program that chooses "default" as its' choice for soundcard routing / that program should show up in the "connections" window ) . 

Have you tried both of these ways to get REW to show up in the "Connections" window ?

:sn:


----------



## blacktea (Dec 12, 2011)

> My understanding of that "connections" window ( with my brief look at the manual ) is that programs ( like REW & iTunes, etc.) show up there once the program has chosen JackOSX as the soundcard of choice


As you see on the screenshot, I've chosen the JackRouter in my REW's preferences. And then the REW hasn't appeared in Jack's routing list.



> ( or alternately, if JackOSX is made the "default" soundcard for the host computer, any program that chooses "default" as its' choice for soundcard routing / that program should show up in the "connections" window ) .


I've just tried this. Mac OS (Lion) doesn't let me make JackRouter as a default input or/and output device. If I choice JackRouter, Mac OS returns to the last chosen devices everytime I re-open the "Sound" panel in my System preferences.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

( Just guessing here ), but I would want the output section of REW to route directly to "JackOSX" as my ( choice ) for audio device / instead of "Java Sound Audio Engine" .

:sn:


PS : Will need to come back to this tomorrow .


----------



## blacktea (Dec 12, 2011)

REW lets me choice only "default device" or Java as an output.

Output works ok anyway. The problem is only in the input.


----------



## blacktea (Dec 12, 2011)

Problem solved!

*JackOSX version 0.89 has serious problems under Mac OS X Lion*.

They have released beta *version 0.90b4 which works fine under Lion*!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Link to ( "Lion" compatible version of JackOSX ) *v0.90b4 *is  *here !* 

:sn:


----------

